# Unmolding & Cutting



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How do you know when to unmold and cut? When is it too soon?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

I unmold and cut as soon as 8 hrs later, but then I do a steep water discount... If using full water (milk amt) then I wait 24 hrs... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Barb. I've been unmolding at about 18 hours. I pull the sides away from the mold (silicon) to ensure it's firm first. This morning's batch (walmart recipe, but with 100% goat's milk, activated charcoal for color, and bergamont & black pepper eo's) cut like butter, but still seemed a little greasy-ish. I think I should have waited a wee bit more, but I think it will still work.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Cindy, it will still harden and dry just fine.. I have done this also... some of them depend on how far you take into trace... to how they will unmold and cut later


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And bars you let go through gel can be cut earlier also. I soap until very early morning and then empty all the molds and cut soap after chores about noon. So right at 12 hours, sometimes a little less is pretty normal. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vicki, do you ever sleep?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah 2 or 3am to 10am...want to meet a very angry Vicki, call me in the morning. I have actually taught my friends lessons, calling them at 3am when I am getting ready for bed  when they have awakened me more than once at 8am etc... Most people who know me, know I sleep mornings, then it's out to the barn from about 10 am to 11:45...then you can catch me in the house. It is the nice thing about being old, you simply don't need as much sleep, which coincides with not being able to stay asleep! V


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the hijack but...
Your calcium level is messed up- I am way older than you and do my 9 hours every night!
This old people and sleep thing is a myth. It just means your calcium transport is compromised. Take a calcium citrate balanced in proportion with a magnesium citrate with vitamin D (solaray has a good one) at your evening meal and you won't be soaping at 2 am !

http://www.womentowomen.com/bonehealth/calciummyth.aspx


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My calcium must be in sync since I can sleep 12 hours straight if I have the chance and I am over 60.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will look into that Lee, maybe I am taking the wrong ones. Went to the acupuncturist my friend went to and he told me to take magnesium taking all 3 forms, oxide, chloride and citrate, one is that Slow Mag or something like that, vitamin D3 (to wear a hat and stop poisioning myself with sunscreen, which I never thought about) to keep up with my omega's I am doing from the inflammation diet and to take calcium (I got coral calcium maybe not the right one?) The new bed and pillow has helped so much!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Good! Yes our new bed has taken all the kinks out here! Took 10 years off my achin back!
Glad you are getting improvement- you need the cal mag balanced and in the system together.
Just snoop around you will figure it out! Treat yourself like a goat! Eat alfalfa as much as you can


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

LaNell...you and Squidge. He can sleep and sleep and he is 61. Of course he never sits still when he is awake but wow can he sleep- thunderstorms- barking dogs-me jabbing him at night! I think in his case it is testosterone damage. :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I told the acupuncturist that if I was a goat I would be giving me selenium! He said it was such a minor mineral I should have plenty in my diet from the garden.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well if you are using goat stomp and eating out of the garden the kinds of things that concentrate selenium that is true. With our supplementation rates they are bound to be shedding some but it is in urine I believe so the bedding will be key for composting or mulching. And you will need to grow your own garlic and onions. Well grown grains nuts and seeds are supposed to contain them but do you know of agriculture practices that return micro-nutrients to the soil in large scale plantings like grain or nut trees? It is only a minor mineral if you have plenty available -if you do not you can have scary problems (easily corrected) like heart palpitations and arrhythmia and light-headedness when standing up from squatting etc. I would suspect the calcium mag balance and delivery since you are approaching meno. It always messes with calcium transport and sleep.


----------

